# Fattest vpn in Australia



## Michaeilla (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello everyone, myself michaeilla . I am an Australian resident. As we all know about the new law of data retention. I just wanted to use VPN in my area for security purposes.. What is the best VPN you recommend in Australia ?


----------



## AnahiDuke (2 mo ago)

I always didn't understand why to use VPN when there are proxy servers, it's much safer.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AnahiDuke said:


> I always didn't understand why to use VPN when there are proxy servers, it's much safer.


A VPN and proxy server both mask your IP address. But a VPN will also encrypt the data you send and receive, something that a proxy server doesn't do.








Proxy vs. VPN: 4 differences you should know


A proxy server and virtual private network can both help protect your online privacy — but there are big differences. Learn more.




us.norton.com





Maybe some people prefer the extra safety of the VPN.


----------



## JeromeTate (2 mo ago)

I used the SR proxy for a couple of my servers. In common, the application works great with no significant issues and is much better than the paid services. After some time, I bought a proxy server on Buy private residential proxies, residential proxy network for sale to have a stable IP for my central game server. I don't use the SR proxy, but if you are a beginner, I recommend using this service, especially when you can use the proxy for free and don't need to set up the proxies by yourself. Have a great day!


----------

